# ‎[Chaos Space Marine/Space Marine], 750pts, “Friendly” ‎



## Uveron (Jun 11, 2011)

Greetings all. ‎

As some of you may have seen in the “fluff” sections of this site, I have started ‎working on a “almost” traitor Space Marine army. I have spent a few days playing ‎with some army lists and would love some feed back. ‎

A few important notes: ‎
There are two lists, which I have presented side by side, as they will use the same ‎models (for the most part, may have one or two specialists swap out). I don’t want to ‎use too many “cult” troops in the Chaos list, the use of the Berserkers is my exception. ‎I have a few points spare on the Chaos list, ideas on how best to use would be great. ‎

Tactics: ‎
I plan on using a very reactive battle plan, the 3 units should be flexible to allow me ‎to react to issues on the battle field as there will be army’s that can out shoot them and ‎some that will be better in close combat.‎

Ok, here we go… ‎


Codex- Chaos: ‎

HQ. ‎

‎“Brother Commander, Kurth” (130)‎
Chaos Lord ‎
Demon Blade ‎
Deploys with Close Support Unit 1‎

Troops ‎

‎“Tactical Unit 1” (205) ‎
‎10 Chaos Space Marines ‎
Meltagun and Missile Launcher‎
Rhino Transport. ‎

‎“Tactical Unit 2” (150) ‎
‎7 Chaos Space Marines ‎
Meltagun ‎
Rhino Transport. ‎

‎“Close Support Unit 1” (239)‎
‎9 Berserkers
‎1 Skull Champion upgrade
‎ Rhino Transport

‎--- ‎
Total point cost = 724 ‎
‎26 Points spare. ‎

Codex- Space Marines: ‎

HQ. ‎

‎“Brother Commander, Kurth” (130)‎
Space Marine Captain ‎
Relic Blade ‎
Deploys with Close Support Unit 1‎

Troops ‎

‎“Tactical Unit 1” (210) ‎
‎10 Tactical Space Marines ‎
Meltagun and Missile Launcher‎
Rhino Transport. ‎

‎“Tactical Unit 2” (162) ‎
‎7 Tactical Space Marines ‎
Meltagun ‎
Rhino Transport. ‎

Fast Attack

‎“Close Support Unit 1” (240)‎
‎9 Vanguard Veterans
Rhino Transport
‎--- ‎
Total point cost = 742‎
‎8 Points spare. ‎


----------



## Demon Prince (Sep 29, 2011)

It sounds pretty well thought out in my opion, have fun testing out your list.


----------

